# Help wanted



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Anyone have some free time and want to help me set up an aqaurium for a friend (boss). Take a look at the pictures. Gonna go with and overflow box. Need it to be set up with fish, sand and rock by december 21st.























Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I setup aquariums in the gta, $75/ hr plus materials, I also sell quarantined saltwater fish, our list is posted each week on carlsaquarium Facebook 4164609922


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*really???*

really carl !!!!!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I don’t understand your post


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Abner said:


> Anyone have some free time and want to help me set up an aqaurium
> 
> Gonna go with and overflow box.


Just for clarification..... Are you asking someone to come drill this tank and glue in an overflow box? Or like, an Hang Over the Back, Siphon style overflow box?

Does your boss need someone to do all the plumbing? does he have a sump ready?

You can see - there's a lot of questions, and your request is pretty vague. I'm sure Carl can help you; he has LOTS of experience. but maybe Carl can also help find you a new, purpose built system that will give your boss peace of mind.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

tom g said:


> really carl !!!!!


Hahahaha. Its his business. Totally acceptable to offer his services. Sorry guys i guess i was being vague. System is a bigger than mine. Gonna buy all the equipement this week and i just want some help setting up and doing everything right. Carl do you do maintenance. After everything is set up they are going to need someone to keep up with maintenance and i really dont wanna do it. They already agreed to pay for it. I will vall you tomorrow any which way. Thanx.

Sent from my SM-G928W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, I do maintenance $65/ hr plus I sell all equipment and everything needed, plus servicing customers get two weeks full price guarantee on fish


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

As a business Carl, you should be paying vendor dues as the ratio of offering a paid service and product is far greater than free advice and suggestions.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Margaret said I could post and didn’t have to pay, if I have to pay it would not be worth it because it’s way too much typing


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Not many people are here anyway, let him do his business. Its always good for people to have options

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

If traffic is the reason Carl is exempt from paying vendor dues then how is that fair to the paying vendors?

The dues break down to roughly filling up 40L of gas a month. If you can't generate an extra billable service hour a month and margins from product sale from advertising here for 2 months worth of dues, then I fail to see the logic of how it's not worth it 

Traffic issues, that is up to the site owners to make it happen and retain current vendors and attracting others. Continuing this course doesn't stop the downward spiral of this forum.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

carl said:


> Margaret said I could post and didn't have to pay, if I have to pay it would not be worth it


 Wow 



wtac said:


> If traffic is the reason Carl is exempt from paying vendor dues then how is that fair to the paying vendors?


I have nothing against carl, in fact if he is who I suspect he is I have a fair bit of respect for him, but yeah, I agree this royally stinks. That's a profound double standard.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have nothing against Carl and my apologies to the OP as Carl is more than capable for the task at hand.

Carl just gained a service and installation that will over the year easily cover the cost of annual vendor fees in a month or two and getting another one to two over the course of the year...

Curious to know over the time of him being here and posting his offerings and the sales generated...paying for vendor dues not "worth it" yet has been given the freedom to advertise his business without charge...the logic and optics are problematic.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

You have many good points 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

If you have any questions you could just call me , I would be happy to explain, I type very slowly with one finger and I find talking a lot quicker 4164609922


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Understandably it is easier to explain via conversation.

Out of respect for paying vendors and longtime forum members, they deserve an explanation directly from you or the forum owners/admin so that there is nothing taken out of context on this particular issue.


----------

